# Craftsman Model 638.581951 - Extremely High RPMs



## Sulaco78 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi,
I just started this up after having it sit over the summer and when it started the RPMs were insanely high. High enough that I knew something wasn't right and shut it down. Thought it might be a fluje and tried it again with the same very high RPMs.
I don't know much about small engines, but I am curious if anyone here can help me troubleshoot this issue or recommend parts for me to check / look over. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Depends on the engine but the procedure is the same, take the carb cover off, check the Carburetor throttle linkage for binding and movement, check the throttle cable for binding and movement, use your fingers to move things back and forth.


----------



## Sulaco78 (Dec 15, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Depends on the engine but the procedure is the same, take the carb cover off, check the Carburetor throttle linkage for binding and movement, check the throttle cable for binding and movement, use your fingers to move things back and forth.


Thanks! The engine is a Briggs & Stratton. Would the carb cover be the one covering the choke / primer button? I can try and get some photos for you.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

You might be able to find your throttle linkage without removing anything..it's probably a mouse nest...or the governor shaft going through the block is partially seized from rust.


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Had this same issue. When moving the handle on the rpm's from low to high everything seemed out, but the linkage wasn't moving. I hit the linkage with wd40 and moved it up and down a bunch of times and good as new. This will definitely freak you out when it happens and might shoot flames when stuck like that


----------

